# Mr and Mrs Woodpigeon



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

I have mentioned my visiting woodies before, so I thought I would show you two of the regulars. I love these birds, and my budgies look out for them - these pics are from bird room 2, bird room 1 is next door and has an adjacent view. Very chilly and windy here today, so I put in an extra scoop of pigeon food for them!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Simon your photos are beautiful. Mr and Mrs Woodpigeon are sure cute. We have different ones out here to...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing,Simon!


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Lyn and Gaby! . Unfortunately it is impossible to get close shots of them as they always take off if I get too near. I have about 6 regulars. They always perch in the same place in a large tree in my garden, and spend about 30 minutes there to check the coast is clear before coming to their bowl. It's not just humans they have to look out for - my air space is regularly patrolled by buzzards, owls, rooks and seagulls, not to mention an annoying cat who will sneak up and take a swipe at them if he is around.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They are beautiful!  I'm sure they appreciated your kindness in serving them the extra food on a cold gray day. :hug:

I love feeding the outdoor birds (and squirrels and chipmunks :giggle)
My guys like looking out the window and watching them too.*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Those pics are great, Simon! Maybe next time you'll manage to get the whole flock of 6 with your camera.


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Very nice pictures


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

Thank you Deb.  Nothing as exotic as a chipmunk here! I get squirrels, and a lone rat. I actually really like the rat - he is really cuddly, doesn't cause trouble and hasn't got friends and family to bring with him! I do wonder if he is a pet who escaped and survived. 

Thank you Ana.  Unfortunately they come in ones, twos or occasional threes - I have never seen them all together! They look hilarious when they are courting with their postulating and dancing! Even funnier when you see them trying to build a nest - they are completely hopeless at it! 

Thank you Chirper.  Shame they can't be clearer really!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

They are beautiful  I think pigeons are gorgeous birds it annoys me when people speak of them badly. It certainly does look wintery there I'm sure they appreciate the extra food  so nice that they have somewhere to go where they are welcome


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

How cool those pic's are. Thank's for sharing them Simon...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Simon how lucky to have wild birds come visit. I am sure they appreciate the extra food too.
we have some beautiful birds around here that visit. I have around four or five doves that regularly forage where I throw out the old bird seed husks. They will now actually sit there under the tree and rest as well, they like to have sand baths I have noticed.
I also have four bird baths placed around the garden, I love watching the coming and goings at bath time. the bigger parrots come down with one being watch dog up on a tree branch, the smaller ones flit and jump around twittering away . Life and nature are stunning . :budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are lovely, Simon! What darling little pigeons, it sounds like they're very at home in your yard


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

Thank you Niamh. . It was your magpie pics that spurred me into a pigeon shoot! 

Thanks Randy.  Glad you like them! 

Thank you Cathy.  I can't imagine how wonderful it must be to have wild parrots visiting! Parrots!! But I agree, nature can knock you out sometimes! 

Thanks Star. . No one else wants them! I really don't see why - they are not feral pigeons which can be a real pest. They are so non-assuming and beautiful to look at too!


----------

